# Serrasalmus Neveriensis



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I'd like to share some old pics of my Serrasalmus neveriensis... this fish was collected by Ivan Mikolji and George Fear at Neveri river, Venezuela, back to 2006 and i was lucky enough to get it... he died a few months later due to problems after a water change (water had pesticide residues)...

As far as i know, it was the first and only S. neveriensis ever in home aquaria...

Here is a link to S. neveriensis: http://www.opefe.com/neveriensis.html

Enjoy...






























Daniel


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's a flashy fish right there. Beautiful. Sucks it died.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Very nice fish, sad that it died.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

x2^^

Was he always in a bare tank?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Damn you are one lucky guy but thanks again for sharing some pics of a fish that is rarely seen.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice. You should go catch some more.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks cool, it has almost a brandtii like appearance.

Have you seen any other rare p's for sale since you got this guy and the pristo?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Really nice looking fish. I like the body shape of it. That must have been great to have a rare piranha at home if even for a short time. Shame he died


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

S.neveriensis is a beautiful piranha... As far as i Know, never seen in Europe...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> S.neveriensis is a beautiful piranha... As far as i Know, never seen in Europe...


As far as i know, never seen outside Venezuela... since nobody export them...


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

excellent supply


----------

